# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مهم جدا لطالب العلم ،،، طلب العلم والزواج .

## احمد بن حنبل

سائلٌ يقول: هل يقدم الزواج على طلب العلم؟


الزواج لا شك أنه سنة المصطفى -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ولا تعارض بينه وبين طلب العلم، بل هو خير معين وميسر لطلب العلم، لا سيما إذا كانت الزوجة لها رغبة في العلم، وفيها تدين ذات دين، فلا شك أنها تعينه وتيسير له أسبابه أسباب طلب العلم، ولو لم يكن في ذلك إلا الراحة النفسية، الشاب قبل الزواج لا شك أنه مشتت، وأحياناً يريد أن يحفظ ثم بعد ذلك لا يستطيع؛ لأنه مشتت، قلبه هنا وهناك، لا سيما إذا كانت رغبته في الزواج شديدة، مثل هذا لا يستطيع أن يطلب العلم إلا إذا تزوج، نعم الزواج له ضريبة، وفيه أيضاً شيئ مما يعوق، لا يعني أنه معين من كل وجه، نعم، الزوجة لها مطالب ولها حقوق ولها واجبات ولها أيضاً متطلباتها التي أحياناً لا تكون بيد الزوج، فيحتاج إلى أن ينشغل بها، وعلى كل حال الانشغال بالزوجة وهي سنة من سنن المرسلين، وهي سنة النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ومن رغب عنها فليس منه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مثل هذا خير ما يعين على طلب العلم وتحصيله، ولا إشكال إن شاء الله تعالى في أن يتزوج الإنسان، وهذا مجرب، مجرب، يعني إنسان إذا هيئت له جميع الأسباب، نظفت ثيابه وجهز طعامه وحتى كتبه رتبت، يعني هذا خير معين لطالب العلم، فالزواج لا شك أنه خير من العزوبة.



الشيخ د . عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير حفظه الله .


وفي المرفقات سؤال آخر لفضيلة الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير وهل الزواج عائق عن طلب العلم أم لا .


نفع الله بالجميع .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أخانا (أحمد بن حنبل) ، ونفع الله بالشيخ عبد الكريم وبارك في عمره وعلمه .
ومما لا شك فيه أن الزواج سنة من سنن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم التي قال فيها : ((من رغب عن سنتي فليس مني )).
والحقيقة أن الإنسان لا تنجمع نفسه ولا يستقيم أمره إلا بالزواج ، خصوصًا مع كثرة الفتن وانتشار الاختلاط والتبرج والسفور في جميع بلدان المسلمين إلا ما رحم ربك .
وقد صنف الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة (ت1417هـ) كتابًا في هذا الموضوع بعنوان ((العلماء العذاب الذين آثروا العلم على الزواج)) طبع عدة طبعات في مكتبة المطبوعات الإسلامية بحلب .
والكتاب كما يظهر من عنوانه يشرح المسألة على أنها تقديم مصلحة على أخرى، واستشهد على ذلك بعزوبة عدد من العلماء وصل عددهم في آخر طبعات الكتاب إلى خمسة وثلاثين عالمًا آثروا العلم مع العزوبة على الزواج .
وقد صنف فضيلة الشيخ العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد رسالة بعنوان ((العزَّاب)) وهي مطبوعة ضمن مجموعة ((النظائر)) (من ص171 – 277) في الرد على هذه الدعوى من الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ، جاء في مقدمتها (ص193/النظائر) :
((والكشف عن كذب هذه الكلية ، وفساد هذا التسبيب يقتضي ترتيبه في مبحثين :
المبحث الأول : في نقض هذه البداة شرعًا .
المبحث الثاني : في نقض دلالة آحادها عليها ، وذلك في خصوص الذين ذكرهم )).
فالشيخ بكر - حفظه الله - رد على دعوى أن عزوبة هؤلاء العلماء كانت لأجل طلب العلم ، فقال (ص194/النظائر) :
((المبحث الأول : في نقض هذه البداة شرعًا 
الصورة الواقعة هي: تعليل العزوبة العارضة لبعض أفراد العلماء بأنها من إيثار العلم على الزواج فيكون ذلكم الإيثار مسلكًا تعبديًا ، إذا أن الطاعة لا يمكن التوصل إليها بالمعصية )) .
ثم فصل - رحمه الله في بيان الأمر وتفنيده .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

علي احمد عبدالباقي بارك الله فيك .

----------


## احمد شاكر

بارك الله فيك 
الملف الذي في مرفقاتك لايعمل!

----------


## فتح البارى

وماذا لو كان الزواج سيعيقه بنسبة كبيرة جدا عن طلب العلم؟!
بمعنى أنه لو تزوج سيضطر إلى العمل الكادح!، بخلاف لو لم يتزوج سيرضى بالكفاف؟
ألا تكون هذه حالةً مستثناة؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## تيم الله

السلام عليكم 

سأكتب هنا بعض التداعيات.. 

لماذا هو يطلب العلم ؟  
هذا ليس مُجرد سؤال, ولكن دعوة للتأمل والتفكر. 

هو يرضى بالقليل وبالكفاف ولكن هي لن ترضى! ربما.. وربما هو لا يرضى أصلاً بالكفاف أو لا يعرف معناه ! 
هو لن يستطيع أن يلبي متطلباتها و"ضروريات الحياة" ! وارد جداً.., ولكن من الذي يحدد تلك الضروريات ! 

هو متدين يريد شيئاً وهي متدينة أيضاً ولكن.. تريد شيئاً آخر. 
هو يفهم خدمة الدين بطريقة وتفهمها هي بأخرى.
هو لديه رؤية وآمال وطموحات وهي لديها أخرى ! 

هو.. يجد نفسه مضطراً للزواج ليعفّ نفسه, ويكمل نصف دينه, ويكمل مسيرة طلب العلم, وهو.. على الأغلب لا يعلم حقيقةً لماذا يطلب العلم.. وأشك أنّ عنده الرؤية الصحيحة للزواج !

هل طلبُ العلم غاية أم وسيلة ؟ 

نعم لا بد من الزواج, ومن استطاع الباءة فليتزوج.. لا بد أن يتزوج. 
ولكن أغلب شبابنا باتوا لا يستطيعون القيام بمتطلبات الزواج التي يعتبرونها متطلبات ( بحسب العرف الجاهلي لا بحسب السنة النبوية ), فالزواج أصبح عبارة عن مجموعة من الأعباء المادية والنفسية والاجتماعية, والأهم.. أغلب شبابنا من طلاب العلم يعانون من حالة فصام !

يطلبون العلم.. ويزعمون أنهم على خطى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام سائرون 
ويدّعون أنّ هدفهم من طلب العلم هو نصرة دين الله تعالى ومنهاج النبوة, ولكنهم أول من يخذل هذا الدين والمنهاج عندما يتزوجون بطريقة ساذجة ابتداء, لا تتناسب مع حجم الرسالة التي يحملون ونوعيتها . 

هذا الدين يتطلب -الآن وحالاً- رجالا ونساء صادقيـن -من ذوي الهمم- يحملون رايتـه, ورايته ثقيلة جداً.. جداً! 

طالب العلم عليه أن يعلم الغاية من طلبه للعلم, ولو علم, لفهم أن عليه أن يبحث عن زوجه التي تعينه على أداء تكليفه, وترضى بالكفاف, كما رضي رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام وأزواجه وصحابته وأزواجهم رضوان الله عليهم جميعاً.. كما رضوا جميعاً بالكفاف, عندما أسسوا منهاجاً ومنظومة.. ومَدينـة. 

يتزوج جعفر بن أبي طالب أسماء بنت عميس, ثم يستشهد, فيتزوجها أبو بكر الصديق, ثم بعد موته يتزوجها علي بن أبي طالب! رضوان الله عليهم جميعاً! وعليّ بن أبي طالب يحمل في قلبه المحبة لأبي بكر وجعفر (وهذا لا يمنع من الغيرة الطبيعية) عجيب..! 
هذا حقيقةً مُنكر في "شريعتنا المجتمعية الجاهلية" وفيما تطبّعت عليه أنفسنا! 
ما علاقة ما أقول بموضوع الطرح؟! 
حسناً, هؤلاء أناس ( بشر مثلنا ) تفرّغوا للرسالة.. للمنهاج.. لإنشاء "المدينة الفاضلة".. ونصرة الحق ودين الحق! بالتالي, أصبحت حاجاتهم البشرية وشهواتهم الطبيعية تـُقضى ضمن إطار منظومة الجماعة التي يحلمون ويسعون لإقامة مجتمعها.. لا الإطار الجاهلي الذي تمردوا عليه وهجروه ! أما نحن فما زلنا ندور في رحى منظومة الجاهلية, نطوف حول مفاهيمها ( أوثانها وأصنامها ) ! لا نقدر على الانفكاك ! ولا نعي -بعد- مفهوم الهجرة الواجبة لنصرة هذا الدين, الهجرة التي لن يكون لنا أي قائمة بدونها, والهجرة مستويات..لا بد من تخطيها جميعاً ! 
فهجرة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بدأت في مكة قبل قبل هجرة الحبشة ! 

.. تحكمنا ضروريات الحياة المادية ومتطلباتها, تحكمنا نظرة المجتمع -الجاهلي طبعاً- الذي تطبّعت على معاييـره أنفسنـا, تحكمنا شهوتنا المفرطة التي تجعل مقاييسنا لا تختلف عن مقاييس العوام الذين لا يعرفون لماذا خلقهم الله تعالى, بل ولعلنا نزيد عليهم, بحيث نستخدم علمنا للتحايـل! سواء عندما نريد أن نأكل أو نشرب أو نتجادل أو نتـزوج ( أو نعدِّد ) أو وألف أو..! 

تأملوا مثال "أسماء وأزواجهــا" رضوان الله عليهم مرة أخرى لتعوا قصدي تماماً. وأصغر طالب علم فيكم يعلم قصتها مع أبنائها الذين اختلفوا أيُّ الأبوين خير ( جعفر أم أبي بكر ) بحضور عليّ, وأسمـاء تشيد بهما. 

أيظن أحدكم أنّه أكثر رجولة من عليّ, رضوان الله عليه! لا والله لا يكون, وحاشاه. 
أيخطر ببال أحدكم أنّ أسماء "منحرفة" أو غير وفية لزوجها الأول.. أو الثاني, أبداً والله, وحاشاها. 

هؤلاء.. أناس, لم ينكروا شهواتهم ولم يكونوا عبيداً لها. 
ولكن أدركوا -على سبيل المثال- بأنّ المهم هو تحقق عفّـة الجماعة الإسلامية, رجالاً ونساءً, فعفّة الفرد تدخل ضمن عفة الجماعة, ولا تطغى عليها -هذا هو الأصل المفقود في عالم الفردية والفصام الغارقون فيه نحن-, الجميع مدرك لضرورة تحقيق عفة الجماعة الإسلامية, والجميــع مُكتفٍ وراضٍ.. قاضٍ لحاجته على الصعيد الفردي.. ومُستمر بالسعي باتزان جسدي وعاطفي وفكري وروحي.. وهذا لكي لا تعطلهم شهواتهم عن السـعي والنـصرة والبنـاء والجهاد.. وصولاً للفتـح ! 

فكان الزواج سهلاً, والاختيار سهلاً.. لأنّهم أصلاً هاجروا لأجل المنهاج والمنظومة, ولأنهم نصروا المنهاج والمنظومة ! بالتالي, فالاختيار سهل بين أنـاس هم جميعاً على قلب واحد, ولديهم رؤية واحدة, ومسعاهم واحد.. أمـّا الآن.. في ظل غياب الرؤية والمنهاج والمنظومة, والمديـنة.. في ظل غياب الجماعة الحقيقية.. أما الآن في ظل هذا الغياب والفقد.. تحتـاج -يا طالب العلم- أن تبحث بصدق وإخلاص عن مُهاجِـرة, وتتأكد أنها بكل كيانها مُهاجـرة.. وكذلك أنت يا طالبـة العلم, إبحثي عن المُهاجـر وتأكدي أنه بكل كيانه مهاجـِر! وعندئذ سيكون الكفاف هو مطلب كل منكما, ولن تتعطل مسيرة العلم ولا مسيرة الدعوة ولا مسيرة البناء ولا مسيرة الجهاد ! فهذه هي سنّة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام, لا سنة أمويين ولا عباسيين ولا عثمانيين! بل سنّة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام, ولن تقوم لنـا قائمة يا طلاب العلم إلا بسنة مُحمد.. صلى الله عليه وسلم. 



المشكلة هي في طالب العلم, طالب العلم الذي عندما يريد أن يبدأ تطبيق أول مشروع علمي دعوي ( تأسيس كيان أسري ) يفشل فشلاً ذريعاً.. يفشل ابتداء في الاختيـار, فيتزوج كما يتزوج العامّي ! ثم.. يتفاجأ طبعاً من النتائج, ويبدأ يشكو من زوجته أو يكتم خيبة أمله.. ويبدأ يشكو بأنّ نمط معيشته يشبه كثيراً نمط معيشة العوام ( ولعله لا يعي ولكن يشعر بوجود خلل أو ربما هو أضعف من أن يستغني عن هذا النمط المعيشي ), بل ويشبه نمط معيشة المنحرفين والكفار.. نمط حياة جاهلي في الكثير من الحيثيات التي يُـقال أنها ضروريـات.. وتضيع طموحاته وأحلامه, ويـتساءل.. أنّى هذا ! 



لا يبحث ابتداء عن أم صلاح الدين لتكون زوجه وأم ولده ( لأنه أصلاً ليس صلاح الدين وليس طالباً للفتح ولكن مجرد طالب علم للعلم -نحرير- ), ولا طالبة العلم تبحث عن أبيه ليكون زوجها وأبو ولدها ( لأنها ليست صلاح الدين ) ! أما الصحابة الكرام, فكانوا خيــار الناس, كانوا جميـعاً -رجالاً ونساءاً- صلاحاً لهذا الدين, وكانوا آباءاً وأمهاتا له.. كانوا جميعاً محمديين, مؤمنين مسلمين ! فكان الاختيار سهلاً.. والأمور بسيطة, وليست معقدة.. أمـا الآن, وإلى أن.. إلى أن نؤسس مدينتنـا.. فاحرصوا كل الحرص على فحص ما تطبعت عليه أنفسكم, بمراجعة مفاهيمكم, وعرضها على سُنـة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام, لا سُنـة العلماء ( عودوا للنبع الأصيل ), وانظروا -يا طلاب الفتـح- في أي أرض تلقون بذوركم, يرحمكم الله, ويوفقكم ويرضيكم إن ابتغيتم رضوانه. ( ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى ).

ندعو إلى سنة رسول الله, ولدينا من العلم ما يلفت الأنظار.. ولكنّـا حقيقةً نأبى إلا أن نعيش ضمن منظومة رسل الأعور الدجال, لا نقوى على الهجرة بعد, فسحرها عظيـم وجمالها فتّـان ! فننتقي ما يلائمنا من سنة هذا النبي المختار عليه الصلاة والسلام , ونجد مخارج شرعية لما نردّه ! شفانا المولى عز وجل من حالة الفصام, وأخرجنا من ظلمات تيه أنفسنـا, والله المستعان.

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرًا
أنا لا أتكلم عن المفاضلة بين الزواج وطلب العلم مطلقًا بل أعني حالة خاصة، وهي حالة الضرورة !
فطالب العلم الفقير-عندنا- إذا أراد أن يوفرَ متطلباتِ الزواج [الضرورية] سيعمل على الأقل -وبدون مبالغة!- 12 ساعة!
تخيلوا 12 ساعة عمل! هذا غير الوقت الذي ينبغي أن يقضيه مع زوجته وأولاده والزيارات...إلخ!
أما لو لم يتزوج سيعمل عملا يسيرًا (من 4-5 ساعات)كي يسدَّ حاجته الضرورية التي تقل كثيرا عن احتياجات الزواج الضرورية.
ولقائل أن يقول يتزوج ويطلب العلم على قدر استطاعته.
نعم..ولكن أضف إلى ذلك أنه في بلد قل فيها أهل السنة وانتشرت فيها البدعة، فهذه حالة الضرورة، وعلى هذا يحمل حال العلماء الذين لم يتزوجوا، وإلا فعلى أي شيء نحملها !
فأنا أريد مناقشة المفاضلة بين طلب العلم والزواج عند:
1- ضيق الزرق
2-انتشار الجهل
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## تيم الله

الأخ الكريم فتح الباري

لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها, والمستطيع هو المكلف بالزواج.

إنما اسأل نفسك.. 
من الفقيـر ؟ وهل من نقول عنه فقير.. هو فقير حقاً, أم هو فقير بمنظور ومعايير المنظومة المادية التي تطغى على قلوبنا وتسفك آمالنا وطموحاتنا ؟
ما هي الضروريات, وهل هي جميعها ضروريات حقاً ويستحيل الاستغناء عنها ؟
هل طلب العلم غاية بذاته ؟ كيف كان حال صحابة رسول الله عليهم الصلاة والسلام ؟

يا أخي بناء أسرة مؤمنة موحدة مسلمة, تحيا على سنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام, وتعمل لخدمة هذا الدين وإعلاء رايته هو المطلوب, وليس الاطلاع على أكبر عدد ممكن من الكتب! حقيقةً.. ليس العامي من لم يطلب العلم على أيدي الشيوخ, ومن لم يعرف دقائق الأمور, ومن لم يعرف مصطلحات القوم! ولكن العامي الذي لم يفقه قرآنه الكريم وسنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم يعمل بموجبهما.. فنحن حقيقةً لسنا بحاجة لأن نعرف ما دار من كلام وخصام في "النزول", ولكن بحاجة أن نعرف كيف عاش رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام, وصحابته رضوان الله عليهم ونعيش مثلهم. نعرف كيف وحدوا الله سبحانه وتعالى -بدون كلام وفلسفات- ونوحده مثلهم, نعرف كيف تعاملوا مع بعضهم البعض ومع الكفار ونتعامل مثلهم! نعرف كيف بنى رسول الله إنساناً مؤمناً مسلماً مجاهداً ونبني مثله.. هذا هو العلم الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نطلبه ونفهمه.

أما نحن, نغوص في مسائل ومسائل ونغرق, ولا يفكر أحدنا ببنـاء مديـنة.. بناء أمـة! وبنـاء المديـنة يبدأ من بناء كل منا لذاته والاستعانة بزوج, وبنـاء أطفال مسلمين مؤمنين مجاهدين يفقهون حقيقة تكليفهم. بناء كيان أسري صغيـر مسلم مؤمن موحد. فتخيل كم نحن مقصرين في هذه المسألة المصيرية.

نحن أدمنّـا القراءة والجدل, وهجرنا البنـاء! 

نحن حدنا عن الدرب,وضيقنا واسعاً.

انتشار الجهل حالة جماعية, لم ينج منها إلا من رحم ربك من القليل. وبسبب انتشار الجهل أصبحت مفاهيمنا كالعوام الذين نزعم أننا نتعلم العلم لنعلمهم ونرشدهم بإذن الله سواء السبيل, وحقيقةً نحن لا نعلم بعد ما سواء السبيل, ونحتاج من يوقظنا ويرشدنا.

أخي, العلم الحقيقي ليس بحفظ المصطلحات والقواعد والمسائل, العلم الحقيقي هو الذي يغير مفاهيمنا وسلوكنا, يغير نمط حياتنا ليكون نمطاً إسلامياً حقيقياً, ينطق بـِ "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله", نمطاً به يُعلم أن لا إله إلا الله.

نحن سلبنا أنفسنا معانٍ إيمانية كثيرة, من أهمها التوكل على الله, حقيقةً نحن نتوكل على أنفسنا وعلى منظومة الحياة المادية التي نعيشها أكثر من توكلنا على الله, ولهذا نخاف أن نشذ عن المنظومة المادية الجاهلية, فينالنا الفقر, يخوّفنا الشيطان من الفقر, ونحن نخاف فعلاً, ونبدي أسباباً وجيهة كثيـرة ( ونتفنّن بإبداء الأسباب والموانع ).

إن لم يكن عندنا ثلاجة فنحن نؤخر الزواج, لماذا.. ومنذ متى كان من قبلنا يجمعون الطعام ويعدّونه عدّا ! 
طعامنا وشرابنا, ملابسنا, أثاث بيتنا وأوادته.. فضلاً عن المـواد الاستهلاكيـة التي أصبحت محور حياتنا, تستهلكنا وتسرق أوقاتنا وتسرق بركة حياتنـا! وأشياء كثيرة أخرى, لو تأملناها لوجدنا أننا نعدها من ضروريات الحياة, وهي ليست كذلك.

أعرف أكثر من أسرة, ممن تمردوا على واقع تلك الضروريات, وعاشوا حياة فيها طعم حقيقي للذة ! وأنجبوا.. وسبحان الله تجد الأخ يعمل براحتـه, ويطلب العلم, ويدعو, وعنده بركة في الوقت, وحياته مع زوجته بدأت ببساطة, هي تعينه وهو يعينها.. وهكذا استمرت حتى بعد الإنجاب. بل بعضهم يتيسر له باب رزق, فيستطيع في أيام كثيرة أن لا يعمل, ولكن يشرف إشرافاً صورياً على مجريات العمل.

فلنستغفر الله تعالى على أننا ما قدرناه حق قدره, نستغفره أننا ساوينا بينه وبين خلقه, وجعلنا من حيث لا نشعر التأثير للأسباب, فأصبح سعينـا محموماً, وما أمرنـا إلا أن نسعى سعياً تكليفياً, كسعي صاحبة الصفا والمروة ! عليها وعلى زوجها وابنها وعلى نبينا العدنان الصلاة والسلام.

فلنستغفر الله تعالى بصدق, ونتوب, يغفرلنا ويتب علينا ويرزقنـا:

{وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ مُجْرِمِينَ} (52) سورة هود

هدانا الله تعالى لأقرب من هذا رشدا.
وفقك الله تعالى لما يحب يرضى, وعفك أنت وجميع شباب وبنات المسلمين.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هذا يسأل عن مسألة مبادرة طالب العلم بالزواج وما رأى من بعض السلف من  أنهم أخروا الزواج ليتفرغوا لطلب العلم ويرى أن هذا الزمن زمن فتن ويخشى  على طالب العلم إن أخر الزواج فما نصيحتكم.؟
 الشيخ: أولا الزواج لا  يتعارض مع طلب العلم بل ربما يعينك على طلب العلم لأنك تستقر وترتاح مع  الزوجة فيعينك ذلك على طلب العلم أما من ناحية الزواج هل هو واجب أو مستحب  فهذا يتبع الواقع إذا كنت تخاف على نفسك من الفتنة فالزواج واجب لمنع  الفتنة إذا كنت لا تخاف على نفسك فالزواج مستحب وليس واجبا.

 من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان

----------

